# Matching costumes for me and my dog



## CountryCutie<3 (Jul 12, 2011)

I wouldn't say WHERE, coz i don't know. BUT! I do have an IDEA, if thats what your looking for.

-Elmo and his fish
-Sailors
-Ketchup and Mustard


----------



## BabyZombie (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas, they are good.


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

Batman and Robin!


----------



## HalloweenChick (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi...This site has a few costumes for dogs that you would be able to put with a "people" costume lol http://www.halloweenandcostumes.com/c-50-medium.aspx


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

I just saw this on Old Navy's website and thought it was great considering my husband is actually a mailman! 

http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?searchCID=68131&vid=1&pid=865632&scid=865632032


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have numerous costumes for my dogs and could get a human one that is similiar. I have a skeleton on (actually two different ones), pumpkin, devil suit, clown, angel, bumble bee, etc. I usually find a couple and add them each year from Goodwill.

Be sure to show us pics, too.


----------



## cheeneemyrans (Sep 7, 2011)

LOL. Be like Olive, and your dog is Popeye! hahha


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

We got an Astro costume for our dog one year & George & Jane Jetson for us.


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

Are you a girl? Dorothy and Toto!


----------

